# Argos online, don't bother



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

On the 7th October I ordered a Samsung Galaxy Tab 4 8 Inch Tablet - 16GB Wi-Fi White.

4 days later I got a Samsung Galaxy Tab 3 7 Inch Tablet - 8GB Wi-Fi White.

12 days Later I got the refund, and reordered requesting they check it was correct before dispatch, guess what I got, yup another bloody Samsung Galaxy Tab 3 7 Inch Tablet - 8GB Wi-Fi White.

Shipping Information: Shipping Method:
Kev ****
**, ***********************
********
LEEDS, West Yorkshire, LS** ***
United Kingdom
T: 07875 ******
eBay - UK_Parcelforce24 
Item	Sku	Qty	Subtotal
Samsung Galaxy Tab 4 8 Inch Tablet - 16GB Wi-Fi White.	3909335	1	£129.00
Subtotal	£129.00
Shipping & Handling	£0.00
Grand Total (Excl.Tax)	£107.50
Tax	£21.50
Grand Total (Incl.Tax)	£129.00

The actual amount is wrong too, they took £149.99 from my Paypal account too:-










Is there anything I can do to make them send out the correct tablet without waiting another 12 days for it to get back to them.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We always go to the store in the High Street here in Rushden, I ordered the 10.1" and collected it from the store in half an hour.

Both of ours were correct to order and price too!:grin2::grin2:

Peter


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

listerdiesel said:


> We always go to the store in the High Street here in Rushden, I ordered the 10.1" and collected it from the store in half an hour.
> 
> Both of ours were correct to order and price too!:grin2::grin2:
> 
> Peter


Next time I'll be doing that too, Liz has needed the car everyday all day for two weeks now, think she has another bloke?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Not surprised ......on both counts that is.:grin2::grin2::grin2:>
But seriously are you sure that you ordered correctly, was the box contents incorrect or the whole item.
can you post a link to the item.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes correct both times Phil, they're just rubbish.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> Not surprised ......on both counts that is.:grin2::grin2::grin2:>
> But seriously are you sure that you ordered correctly, was the box contents incorrect or the whole item.
> can you post a link to the item.
> 
> cabby


Box contents were the whole item Phil, check my purchases on Ebay, via my feedback number


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I reckon it was the same box sent back to you.They did not bother to change the details on your order.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> I reckon it was the same box sent back to you.They did not bother to change the details on your order.
> 
> cabby


No different box, different serial No even the manual was a different one as they are just photocopies or print outs, and stapled, the first one was a right old mess, Argos are now onto it properly they wanted pictures of the lot as delivered.

Why would they change the details on the order for the same item though?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Simples really, they have the order wrong on their computer. how else, well really.>>

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm waiting for them to get back to me now.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I would insist on a special delivery and wait while you check it out.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> I would insist on a special delivery and wait while you check it out.
> 
> cabby


Easier to go to the locals store and swap them which is what I suggested, if you look at the Argos site they have none, but Ebay does.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Yes that is common now, it saves carrying that stock in the shop.A bit like Next or Debenhams on line, collect in shop or home delivery.

cabby


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Argos store price and Argos ebay price are always different, some Argos ebay items are not available in-store and vice-versa.

Peter


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Update, I got really pissed off with Argos's attitude to customer service so I've had 3 of the wrong item now, and just opened them and the refused delivery even though the parcel force driver said I couldn't, but I had my Stanley knife at the ready, and whipped them open before he could do anything about.

They "think" it's a fault in the description on Ebay, NOOO.

Anyhoo I've been refunded in full at last, no mention of having to stay home for 3 whole days as the slot is 9am to 5:30pm, so have I re-ordered, of course I have, but I did a search first and found a good seller and they have them in £50 cheaper, so sort of worth the messing about in a way.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Samsung-G...320579?hash=item2ca399b503:g:YSYAAOSwgQ9VpkJE

Fingers crossed that they are actually what I ordered.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Well the Tablet arrived this morning, KitKat installed but already getting the Lollipop nag screen, Seems to be a new one, all the plastic films still in place, can't be sure of course but they don't normally come with those still on.

Well pleased with it, only a smidgeon bigger than a 7" tab 3

Still chuffed I saved £50.


----------

